# Transmission Fluid HELP!!



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

ok about a week ago i decided to change out my manual transmission fluid. I went with Mobil 1 ATF Synthetic. Before I had finally gotten the time to do it, i read on here many different things. The main thing I kept reading was that you fill it through the reverse light switch with a pump. Which is correct. So i drained it and filled it. But what I also read is that the GTO transmission was made on a tilt, so in essence you need more than 4.6 quarts of fluid to fill it properly, and that when you fill it through the reverse light switch, you just fill it until it starts to come out. So i did that. It took more than 4.6 quarts. Well now everywhere im reading, it says that that's wrong and that it indeed does only take 4.6 quarts!!! Im confused on what is right or wrong, and im wondering now if it has hurt my transmission due to too much fluid. There has been no leakage but if it really is 4.6 quarts, i will be draining some out tomorrow. Does anybody know?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

A4 or M6? I believe my M6 took about 4.5 quarts or so. My trans had a drain and fill plug. They were clearly labled on as well. And yes, I used a syphon to put the fuild in. It was a PITA because I switched to RP and it was fairly thick.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> A4 or M6? I believe my M6 took about 4.5 quarts or so. My trans had a drain and fill plug. They were clearly labled on as well. And yes, I used a syphon to put the fuild in. It was a PITA because I switched to RP and it was fairly thick.


its an M6 and yes there is a drain plug and a fill plug but you can only fill so much through the fill plug so the rest you have to put through the reverse light switch. But what im concerned with was im reading that it requires more than 4.6 quarts and you fill it until it starts to leak out. And then now im reading its only 4.6. I dont want to destroy my transmission :confused


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't go over what your owners manual says(you probally won't get it all the old oil out anyway) I filled mine through the fill hole until it oozed out. Then put the bolt back on. No issues in 1 year of DDing my car. It was right arround 4.5 quarts or so. I would think if it is oozing out too early then your car isn't jacked up evenly?

Capacities and Specifications(from my 2004 book)
The following approximate capacities are given in English and metric conversions.
Please refer to Recommended Fluids and Lubricants on page 6-13 for more information.
Capacities and Specifications
Application
Capacities
English Metric
Air Conditioning Refrigerant R134a 1.8 lbs 0.8 kg
Automatic Transmission (Drain and Refill) 5.3 quarts 5.0 L
Cooling System 15.1 quarts 14.3 L
Engine Oil with Filter (Drain and Refill) 6.5 quarts 6.2 L
Fuel Tank 18.5 gallons 70.0 L
Manual Transmission 4.6 quarts 4.4 L
Rear Axle Fluid 1.7 quarts 1.6 L
Wheel Nut Torque 74–92 lb ft 100–125Y
All capacities are approximate. When adding, be sure to fill to the appropriate level, as recommended in this
manual. Recheck fluid level after filling
Engine Specifications
Engine VIN Code Transmission Spark Plug Gap
LS1 V8 G Automatic/Manual 0.040 inches (1.0 mm)
5-
Recommended Fluids and
Lubricants
Fluids and lubricants identified below by name, part
number or specification may be obtained from your
dealer.
Usage Fluid/Lubricant
Engine Oil
Engine oil which meets GM
Standard GM6094M and displays
the American Petroleum Institute
Certified for Gasoline Engines
starburst symbol. To determine the
proper viscosity for your vehicle’s
engine, see Engine Oil on
page 5-13.
Engine Coolant
50/50 mixture of clean, drinkable
water and use only
DEX-COOL® Coolant. See Engine
Coolant on page 5-25.
Hydraulic Brake
System
Hydraulic Brake Fluid. Use only
GM Part No. U.S. 88958860, in
Canada 88901244, Super DOT-4
brake fluid.
Usage Fluid/Lubricant
Windshield
Washer Solvent GM Optikleen® Washer Solvent.
Hydraulic
Clutch System
Hydraulic Clutch Fluid. Use only
GM Part No. U.S. 88958860, in
Canada 88901244, Super DOT-4
brake fluid.
Parking Brake
Cable Guides
Chassis Lubricant
(GM Part No. U.S. 12377985, in
Canada 88901242) or lubricant
meeting requirements of NLGI #2,
Category LB or GC-LB.
Power Steering
System
DEXRON®-III Automatic
Transmission Fluid.
Manual
Transmission
DEXRON®-III Automatic
Transmission Fluid.
Automatic
Transmission
DEXRON®-III Automatic
Transmission Fluid.
Key Lock
Cylinders
Multi-Purpose Lubricant, Superlube
(GM Part No. U.S. 12346241, in
Canada 10953474).
6
Usage Fluid/Lubricant
Rear Axle SAE 80W-140 Synthetic Axle
Lubricant (GM Part No. 89021809).
Hood Latch
Assembly,
Secondary
Latch, Pivots,
Spring Anchor
and Release
Pawl
Lubriplate Lubricant Aerosol
(GM Part No. U.S. 12346293, in
Canada 992723) or lubricant
meeting requirements of NLGI #2,
Category LB or GC-LB.
Usage Fluid/Lubricant
Hood and Door
Hinges
Multi-Purpose Lubricant, Superlube
(GM Part No. U.S. 12346241, in
Canada 10953474).
Weatherstrip
Conditioning
Dielectric Silicone Grease
(GM Part No. U.S. 12345579, in
Canada 992887).


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The service manual says: 4.6qts. Then it tells you to fill to level with the reverse switch hole when servicing.

The service manual is what the dealer goes by.

I filled mine till the reverse switch hole, and haven't had a problem.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

GM4life said:


> The service manual says: 4.6qts. Then it tells you to fill to level with the reverse switch hole when servicing.
> 
> The service manual is what the dealer goes by.
> 
> I filled mine till the reverse switch hole, and haven't had a problem.


about how many quarts did you put in?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Falco21 said:


> about how many quarts did you put in?


Can't remember, I think I bought 5qts and used 95% of the 5th.


----------

